# Asian Glass Catfish (Kryptopterus Minor)



## Ariaanna (May 18, 2006)

I just wanted to know if anybody has any experience with these guys. I'd like to know what their general behaviour is, how hard they are to feed, how skittish they are. I've read that they can actually be very stressed by the presence of fast moving fish, I'd like to know if this is actually true. Any information at all about your experiences is appreciated, I've done my google search but I'd really like to speak to someone who has kept these guys. Thank you!


----------

